#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Fotoshoots

## poppetje39

Hi,

Binnenkort gaan trouwen? Of zomaar altijd al eens een mooie fotoreportage willen maken.

Alleen....of liever samen!

Stel het niet uit, ik ben bereid om samen met jou een mooie fotoreportage te maken.

Ik ben een marokkaanse vrouwelijke fotograaf.

Mail me al je interesse hebt; [email protected]


wie weet, tot gauw

Faar

----------

